# Which Edition of The Hobbit should i get?



## Joe Fights Morgoth (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello Fellow Tolkien Fans, i'm new here and was curious about something. Basically, i was wondering whether there is an edition of The Hobbit that matches my edition of Lord Of The Rings. I have the 60th Anniversary Edition with the transparent slipcase and illustrations by Alan Lee. It is beautiful and i wanted to get an edition of The Hobbit that matched it in terms of aesthetics and size. I couldnt seem to find one that goes with it, does anyone know if a version will be released? Or should i just go with 75th anniversary edition? Thanks.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 19, 2015)

I have this one and I love it.


----------



## Matthew Bailey01 (Mar 21, 2015)

I have the same one that Erestor has, and have had it since the 1970's when the collector's editions were first released.

I understand that there are plans to do a version like the LotR edition with the illustrations by Lee and Howë, with a transparent slipcover.

But there have been some issues regarding the Tolkien Estate being very upset over the movie possibly having torpedoed the newer Hobbit release (Christopher Tolkien has basically declared Peter Jackson anathema and persona non gratis to anything Tolkien, which may have extended to those who helped Jackson).

Such a shame.

MRB


I obviously take Middle-earth too seriously!


----------



## Joe Fights Morgoth (Mar 27, 2015)

That edition does look very appealing, i may have to go with that one haha


----------



## Matthew Bailey01 (Mar 30, 2015)

Even though Howë and Lee do share in some of Jackson's guilt, it would be a pity for their original work (which is largely untainted by Jackson's ego) to be denied us due to the dispute between the Estate and Jackson.

But... Even if they do eventually resolve things to release a transparent slip-covered, illustrated edition of _The Hobbit_, I would still get the leather bound one for now (in fact, it is not much more expensive to look on eBay for a first release of the leather bound edition from the late-70's that is still in good condition).

It is a beautiful edition that will never be dated, as the Lee/Howë illustrated one would eventually be.

MB


I obviously take Middle-earth too seriously!


----------

